# Carob bowl



## DKMD (Mar 21, 2016)

I got a sweet chunk of Carob from @barry richardson a while back, and I've been waiting for this roughout to dry. Since I've never turned carob, I waited a little longer than usual just in case.

About 11 by 4.5". So far it's just got a heavy coat of antique oil on it, and I'm tempted to leave it satin rather than glossing it up. 

Thanks to Barry for sharing this beautiful wood with me!

C&C always welcome and appreciated.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice bowl, nice carob.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2016)

A lot of nice grain pattern in that piece and I'm sur eit will come alive when u get r finished

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Mar 22, 2016)

carob is definitely some pretty wood, with a nice assortment of coloring and grain throughout the wood
and your calabash style bowl highlights the grain perfectly, well done, that's a fine looking vessel

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2016)

I like it! You sure perfected the rounding of the outside! I've never worked with Carob, but based on your bowl, I would like to! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bench1holio (Mar 22, 2016)

That looks Really sweet David!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2016)

Amazing. that looks really good, that Carob cleans up well...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2016)

Very nice Doc! I got some carob from Barry awhile back, really beautiful wood. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Mar 22, 2016)

Beautifully done sir! Really wonderful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2016)

Very nice- love the color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2016)

You did that piece of wood justice! I think you got the shape just right.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## SENC (Mar 22, 2016)

Love it as-is and agree on not glossing it up.

EDIT - for some reason, since seeing this, I keep humming the following tune.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2016)

Gorgeous piece of wood and equally gorgeous shape. I rarely see anything that you make that I don't like as it is, but the only nitpick I have on the bowl is the sharp edges. I think I would have at least smooth the edges a tad bit that is just personal preference and not a big deal the bowl is beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 22, 2016)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks all!



Kevin said:


> ...the only nitpick I have on the bowl is the sharp edges. I think I would have at least smooth the edges a tad bit



That's a good idea, Kevin. I hit 'em with a little sandpaper just to keep them from being sharp to the touch, but I hadn't really consider the visual aesthetics.



manbuckwal said:


> A lot of nice grain pattern in that piece and I'm sur eit will come alive when u get r finished



Uh... It is finished.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep fine looking bowl

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 23, 2016)

Outstanding David! I have worked with a few pieces of Carob and think your making the right call on leaving it satin. It polishes very well but all that grain seems to get lost in the gloss. Love the shape

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 23, 2016)

Very nice, I'd say great job. The diminutive ring on the base is a nice touch...that is a bead, right? How was the carob to turn...any comparisons if some should find an opportunity to get between my centers?? 
Good to see you're finding time to turn...far better than I'm doing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 23, 2016)

beautiful !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 23, 2016)

Really nice, hats off for the foot. Just enough lift to allow the line to flow under the form. A real beauty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 23, 2016)

TimR said:


> Very nice, I'd say great job. The diminutive ring on the base is a nice touch...that is a bead, right? How was the carob to turn...any comparisons if some should find an opportunity to get between my centers??
> Good to see you're finding time to turn...far better than I'm doing.


Yep... It's a bead.

Carob turns really well and sands easily. There were a few drying cracks early on, but they closed up almost completely. Most of them turned away, and the few that remained are very shallow and almost invisible. @barry richardson could tell you a heck of a lot more about... This is the only piece I've turned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 24, 2016)

I like the foot......the wall thickness look's right.......the satin finish is perfect! Not much more can be said....except, GREAT JOB!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Mar 24, 2016)

That is a cool piece of wood, love the grain. Great job on turning it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 1, 2016)

Very nicely done! That is a beautiful bowl. Everything about it is pleasing to the eye! Perfect curve, thickness and height! Just beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

